# LS Tuscany w 40k - cross post



## stinkydub (Aug 5, 2004)

Thought this would be a worthy cross post - poster put 40k on a Litespeed Tuscany over a 5 year period...
:thumbsup: 
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=62044


----------

